

ActiveRecord for PHP 5.3 - bkudria
http://www.derivante.com/2009/05/14/php-activerecord-with-php-53

======
bkudria
Additional update: [http://www.derivante.com/2009/05/19/php-activerecord-
availab...](http://www.derivante.com/2009/05/19/php-activerecord-available-
for-beta-testing/)

GitHub: <http://github.com/kla/php-activerecord/tree/master>

